# Allumer la lumière si l'heure actuel est avant le levé de soleil



## Henri (24 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,
J'ai une automation qui allume la radio au réveil (âpres arrêt de l'alarme), je souhaitais ajouter "Allumé une lumière" mais.... si le soleil n'est pas levé.
Sauf que je n'arrive pas à comparer l'heure actuel avec l'heure de levé de soleil.
Je ne peux pas comparer l'heure de levé de soleil (récupérer avec météo) et une variable, ou l'inverse.
Dés que je demande de comparer deux date, il me propose qu'une heure et date fixe... (voir PJ)
Il y a une astuce que j'ai pas comprise ?


----------

